

The Impact Of Priority Inbox - brlewis
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/10/the-impact-of-priority-inbox.html

======
wccrawford
Priority Inbox treats a symptom, instead of the problem:

Why do you have people sending you so much junk email that you can't read it
all?

Is ignoring those people really better than telling them not to send so much
junk?

------
ajdecon
I generally love priority inbox, but it doesn't do a good job of catching
certain classes of mail that I need to read. (Mostly this is work-related
email from some previously unknown sender with poor English skills--a regular
hazard, for a grad student.)

I've solved this somewhat by changing the second panel from "Starred" to
"Unread in Inbox". This way I can still choose to address only really
important mail (top panel), but all non-spam mail makes it at least to the
second panel, at least once.

------
DjDarkman
I don't really need priority inbox, because I can make unwanted e-mail go away
with filters and reporting them spam.

